# Uromastyx keeping in twos?



## Petebuster (Oct 19, 2017)

Just setting up my uromastyx viv, I was asked today if it's better to keep them in pairs. I've always kept my lizards in the past individually, they don't need friends but he seemed to think they are better in pairs, where do people get this kind of information from? Do people still not understand that lizards do not need friends as we might, I always think you have to be very careful and extra observant otherwise you'll be down to one anyway except times of breeding unless you have very large areas.


----------



## Azastral (Jun 6, 2015)

You have the right approach, lizards dont need "friends", it all depends on the species as to how they should be kept.

Some are colony species, some solo....as far as i know, lizards dont actually form breeding pairs in the wild, its not like swans that pair up for life.

It was my impression Uros are solitary animals, i dont have any personal experience with them. But i would take your cues from nature.


----------



## Debbie1962 (Dec 5, 2008)

There are some uro species that can cohabit. The smaller occellatus are one species that I can remember and I think the geyri also. I mainly keep the morrocans and they definately do not cohabit well. At the end of the day unless breeding they generally don't need keeping in pairs for the reasons stated by Azastral.


----------



## Petebuster (Oct 19, 2017)

Just reserved my one, though I'd like two, with just one set up it would be a problem if they didn't get on so it's silly to risk it


----------



## Vintageprints2 (Jul 13, 2016)

I have a 5 year old trio of Geyri's and they are fine together. They were brought up together from babies by their previous owner. I was lucky enough to get eggs from one of the females and now have 6 two month old hatchlings as well :2thumb:


----------



## rep-it (Aug 26, 2007)

1.1 seems to work for me. I tried 1.2 but one female kept attacking the other female


----------



## Petebuster (Oct 19, 2017)

Debbie1962 said:


> There are some uro species that can cohabit. The smaller occellatus are one species that I can remember and I think the geyri also. I mainly keep the morrocans and they definately do not cohabit well. At the end of the day unless breeding they generally don't need keeping in pairs for the reasons stated by Azastral.


I have a morrocan reserved so probably so I certainly wouldn't chance it


----------



## Debbie1962 (Dec 5, 2008)

No definately not with morrocans. I had a breeding pair together for many years with no problems at all but one year after laying her eggs the female went psycho with the male and I had to separate them.


----------



## salanky (Oct 28, 2009)

I have geyri that live together with no issues for a few years now but i tried to keep my ornates together and the females went mental chasing the male so i had to split them. I do however have 6 desert iguanas who live happily together in a 3.3 group with no problems at all. I keep a close eye on them all and if i see any issues i would split them but so far so good.


----------



## Debbie1962 (Dec 5, 2008)

> I do however have 6 desert iguanas who live happily together in a 3.3 group with no problems


I think you must be the lady over on facebook I sometimes talk to. Well there can't be many other keepers in Ireland with 6 desert igs lol. You have a uro called bam bam?


----------



## salanky (Oct 28, 2009)

Debbie1962 said:


> I think you must be the lady over on facebook I sometimes talk to. Well there can't be many other keepers in Ireland with 6 desert igs lol. You have a uro called bam bam?


haha yep that would be me alright :lol:


----------

